# New here



## Justme1990 (Jun 22, 2020)

Just joined I really need some advice. I have been married going on 16 years.


----------



## No Longer Lonely Husband (Nov 3, 2015)

Welcome. Ask and you will receive valuable advice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Hi. You are amongst friends. Knowledgeable friends who can give you whatever advice you need.


----------

